# Semi Auto Shotgun



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

What is a cheap good quality semi auto for under 500 in camo and pro's and cons of the different ones


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

CommanderInChief said:


> Which one do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing new. Going to have to buy used if you want something quality under 5 bills.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been looking at stogers and Remington's


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My dad has a franchi I 12 he got on sale and loves it. Performs great, easy to tear down to clean. Has the camo weather coating like my benelli or my buddies berrata xtermma. Downside only 3inch chamber. We don't goose hunt much so it's no big deal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Heard a lot of good things about franchi and stoeger. I was hellbent on getting a franchi. Looked at it fit it. Was perfect. Then found out it was only 3". Kinda bummed. Still nice guns for what it is.


----------



## huntertom (Nov 6, 2011)

Love my stoger I was in the same place as you 1 year ago did a lot of research went with the m2000 the 3500 offers the 3.5 option but I don't need that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you guys seriously think no 3.5" is a deal breaker in a waterfowl gun?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys seriously think no 3.5" is a deal breaker in a waterfowl gun?


You can't kill a goose with a 3 inch shell. Everyone knows that. 


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I got a 870 magnum 3.5 I would probably go with the 3500


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Have i killed geese with 3"? Yes. Is a 3" a good enough waterfowl gun? Yes. I love my 3.5" when it comes to geese. So what? I simply stated my opinion.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys seriously think no 3.5" is a deal breaker in a waterfowl gun?


I would have to agree with the fact that you don't need 3.5's to kill geese. My boy folds them with his 20 gauge 3" #2's all season long. We have always shot 3" shells with no problem


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

3.5" is a deal breaker for me. 

I wish 2 3/4" shells were more readily available locally.

3.5" shells are just a great marketing gimick and a complete waste of $ imo 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

If a 22 bullet can kill a deer than I'm sure a 3inch gun can kill geese. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Shotguns are all about personal preference. The fact that you have more shot in a 3 1/2' shell by no means makes you a better shot, luckier maybe but not better. What you can kill with a 3 1/2" you can kill with a 3" of the same load. If your're off a tad that is where the 3 1/2" will out shine the less shot pellets in a 3" shell. So for us less then steller shooters the 3 1/2" is the prefered round for waterfowl. I use them for geese but if I am low on 3" duck loads I been known to throw in a 3 1/2 round to get me through a hunt or 2. I like the ability to shoot a 3 1/2" round and of course that is my personal preference, yours may not be the same as mine.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys seriously think no 3.5" is a deal breaker in a waterfowl gun?


This is where I am at as well.. The only reason I would buy a 3.5 inch semi auto ever again is resale value.. 

Having hunted amongst most of the 3.5 inch autos and their 3 inch baby brothers, the 3 inch guns from what I can see are more reliable than the 3.5 inch guns on average.. Even cruising the boards with a gun as reliable as the SBEII you still see and are seeing more problems than you do with an M2.. 

As for the 3.5 inch payload argument.. If I was truly searching a 12 to shoot heavy payloads for patterning ability it would wear a INV+ tube or a 835/935 tube.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Getting little off topic, sounds like op is just lookin for good gun. 3.5 may not be a issue. I used to think 3.5 mattered. Heck I threw 3.5 #4's at ducks all the time, but I've changed my thinking. finally settled for 3 inch #2 in 1 3/8 oz. good luck finding a nice gun op.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

mbatson said:


> If a 22 bullet can kill a deer than I'm sure a 3inch gun can kill geese.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How do you know this??? Lol 
This isn't considered asking to much in a sticky is it? I'm sure a 22 kills geese too. I heard from a friends cousins uncle.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

If you are on a budget, why not consider a pump?


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Huntermax-4 said:


> 3.5" is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I wish 2 3/4" shells were more readily available locally.
> 
> ...


I with that!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

